# Re: [EVDL] Kilovac vs. Anderson contactors



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Kilovac vs. Anderson contactors*



> Doug Weathers wrote:
> > How about using a single Kilovac EV200 instead of two SW200? They're
> > rated at 320 volts and 500 amps.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Kilovac vs. Anderson contactors*


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Kilovac vs. Anderson contactors*

Really? Hm...good info to have for future consideration. I had one in my Comuta Van and when the Albright failed in my bug, I liked the Kilovac so much I bought another one. I like that the contacts are sealed in oil. The Albright contacts were open to the air, and the contactor was kind of a mess.

I like your idea of a contactor on the negative side too and I think I'll do that.

In preparation for the Power of DC, I did get my ammeter shunt mounted and tidied up the motor compartment. Now I need to get into the front end of the car and tidy up the charger connection and the pack taps for the voltmeter and DC converter.

_____________________________
Message: 16
Date: Sat, 03 May 2008 09:52:24 -0500
From: Lee Hart 
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Kilovac vs. Anderson contactors
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List 
Message-ID: Content-Type: text/plain; charset=ISO-8859-1; format=flowed 



> Doug Weathers wrote:> How about using a single Kilovac EV200 instead of two SW200? They're> rated at 320 volts and 500 amps.
> 
> Lee Hart wrote:> The Kilovacs are nice contactors, but seem to be less durable and more likely to be damaged by breaking high current. Their contacts are also not replaceable, like the Albrights.> I was planning on a second "safety contactor". If I use SW200s that> means four of them total. If I can believe the specs on the Kilovac,> that's only two. Is it worth the money I'd save? The main contactor *is* the safety contactor. It doesn't need to be there for operation of the vehicle; the controller would work fine without it. The contactor is there for reliability and safety -- in case something goes wrong. I would suggest using two Albright SW200's, one in the positive and one in the negative side of the pack. This way, you completely disconnect the pack when they are off to minimize the number of things that stay "live".
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Kilovac vs. Anderson contactors*



> Richard Acuti wrote:
> > Really? Hm...good info to have for future consideration. I had one in
> > my Comuta Van and when the Albright failed in my bug, I liked the
> > Kilovac so much I bought another one. I like that the contacts are
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Kilovac vs. Anderson contactors*

Which is cheaper: two Kilovacs, or an Albright with a spare pair of contacts?



> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > The Albrights are crude old technology; they haven't changed in 20
> > years. But you can inspect the contacts, and if they get damaged, can
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Kilovac vs. Anderson contactors*



> T. Marshall wrote:
> > Which is cheaper: two Kilovacs, or an Albright with a spare pair of
> > contacts?
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Kilovac vs. Anderson contactors*

It seems to me like we could come up with some way to measure the
resistance of the contacts on the Kilovac to determine if the contacts
are damaged. I just checked the Tyco web page, and I couldn't find a
spec for the contact resistance. Do you have an old one you can
measure? I have three new ones at home...

Is the EVparts price for the Kilovac the standard price? I can get it
through Newark with my corporate discount (EV200AAANA, Newark
P/N:09J3878) for $102.86, but it is up to $140.26 for list. I guess
things are just getting more expensive every day...



> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> > T. Marshall wrote:
> >
> > > Which is cheaper: two Kilovacs, or an Albright with a spare pair of
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Kilovac vs. Anderson contactors*



> T. Marshall wrote:
> 
> > It seems to me like we could come up with some way to measure
> > the resistance of the contacts on the Kilovac to determine if
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Kilovac vs. Anderson contactors*



> Roger Stockton wrote:
> > The LEV200 datasheet states 0.2 milli-ohms (@200A) typical... As does
> > the EV200 datasheet... It might be more useful to
> > implement a little circuit that measures the voltage drop across the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Kilovac vs. Anderson contactors*

>
> so, it may just be a question of what sort of quantity the vendor buys,
> and so what sort of price they can offer. Generally speaking, I think many
> EV part vendors don't move enough volume to get as favourable pricing as
> some of the large commercial/indistrial suppliers, but my own view is that
> as long as the difference is not unbearably large it is worth paying a bit
> of a premium to the EV supplier for the part since they do need to make
> enough to keep the doors open if they are to continue offering those EV
> parts that are not available elsewhere.


I've been able to keep the prices down to a reasonable level (from my
perspective!) on the EV200's and LEV200's:

http://www.evsource.com/tls_relays.php

Notice the EV-500 - it's in stock! Check out the ratings on that bad boy!

I like Lee's idea about the thermistor on the contactor contact terminals to
detect high resistance or excessive current. It was mentioned that a
properly rated slow acting fuse will protect the contactor. The trick is
choosing the correct fuse for the job.

As a side note - the contactors can be paralleled to increase the allowable
current, but each leg (i.e. each contactor) should be individually fused.
Again, getting the right fuse is the challenge.

One more thing on the Kilovacs. They expect *LARGE* copper conductors
connecting to the contact terminals. This is to help dissipate heat away
from the contacts, which as mentioned, is the killer for the contactors.

-Ryan
-- 
- EV Source <http://www.evsource.com> -
Professional grade electric vehicle parts and resources
E-mail: mailto:[email protected]
Toll-free: 1-877-215-6781
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Kilovac vs. Anderson contactors*

All,
Ouch! When did the Kilovac's more than double in price?
Suck Amps,
BB

>Date: Wed, 07 May 2008 13:43:25 -0500
>From: Lee Hart 
>


> >T. Marshall wrote:
> >> Which is cheaper: two Kilovacs, or an Albright with a spare pair of
> >> contacts?
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Kilovac vs. Anderson contactors*

Probably when Tyco bought them. The people behind Kilovac left and
started Gigavac, I guess Megavac was already taken by a vacuum cleaner
company 

Gigavac has some interesting contactors that could be used in EVs, I
don't know the price though.



On Thu, May 8, 2008 at 12:27 PM, Dave (Battery Boy) Hawkins


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> > All,
> > Ouch! When did the Kilovac's more than double in price?
> > Suck Amps,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Kilovac vs. Anderson contactors*



> T. Marshall wrote:
> > Is the EVparts price for the Kilovac the standard price? I can get it
> > through Newark with my corporate discount (EV200AAANA, Newark
> > P/N:09J3878) for $102.86, but it is up to $140.26 for list. I guess
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Kilovac vs. Anderson contactors*

I just checked at Onlinecomponents.com and the EV200AAANA ( the one with th=
e coil economizer) is listed as $207.32 each in quantities of 1 or 2.

Am I missing something? And, what does "most footprints in stock" mean?

Thanks

Phil

> Date: Thu, 8 May 2008 19:18:44 -0700
> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]; [email protected]
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Kilovac vs. Anderson contactors
> =



> > T. Marshall wrote:
> > > Is the EVparts price for the Kilovac the standard price? I can get it
> > > through Newark with my corporate discount (EV200AAANA, Newark
> > > P/N:09J3878) for $102.86, but it is up to $140.26 for list. I guess
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Kilovac vs. Anderson contactors*



> Phil Marino wrote:
> > I just checked at Onlinecomponents.com and the EV200AAANA ( the one with the coil economizer) is listed as $207.32 each in quantities of 1 or 2.
> >
> Oh, right, I was thinking of the newer LEV200, which has the same
> ...


----------

